# Black Seal Seismic



## lochluichart

Hello,

Anyone out there got any information on what happend to the Black Seal (Sealcraft) after she was de-rigged as a seismic boat mid-80's?

Lochluichart


----------



## R58484956

WElcome to the site loch, no doubt someone will come up with an answer, after all you are now amongst the sea loving fraternity, albiet most have left the sea physically our minds have not.


----------



## michael james

Welcome to SN Lochluichart,

Hope you enjoy the site and find an answer to your question from the honourable membership


----------



## shauno

not sure if this is the same company but i worked with a engineer about 2 years ago that sailed on the seismic vessel named black seal ?
also my father sailed on a ship called the Arctic seal (sealfleat) i believe.


----------



## lochluichart

Yes same company, Sealfleet.
Any info on Arctic Seal.
Other boats in the fleet were, Indian Seal, Baffin Seal, Bering Seal and Ross Seal amongst others.

Lochluichart


----------



## shauno

i might have some photo's of her somewhere ill dig them out


----------



## shauno

lokked at my photos and all i got is a photo of my father basking in the sun aboard her not much of the ship showing... lol


----------



## lochluichart

*Found her*

Searching on Internet I found the Black Seal.
She is now Sky Seal and working as cargo vessel in Peurto Rico.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Lochluichart,
Welcome aboard, 
Here I found her as Sky Seal:
http://www.bluewatermaritime.com/Sky%20Seal/PICT0045.JPG.html


----------



## lochluichart

Ruud,
Thanks, that is same site wher I found her.
I am looking through my scrapbook to find a phote I can post as acomparison.
There certainly have been some changes.

Cheers


----------



## lochluichart

*Before and after*

As promised I have been through my photos to find how she was.


----------



## Daniel Harris

WOW! Memories. I worked on the Bengal Seal, Coral Seal and Atlantic Seal.


----------



## 5036

I was responsible for positioning of exploration units for Shell Expro in the 80s and we used the Artcic, Baffin and Bering Seals. 3D seismic was coming in and I spent several trips on them all developing the technology.

Great boats and great people.


----------



## Daniel Harris

I worked as a mate on each. The Bengal Seal was a rig supply, the Coral Seal was chartered to Teledyne Exploration, and the Atlantic Seal was chartered to Digicon Geophysical. I will post some pics as soon as I get this site all figured out.


----------



## Khaer

lochluichart said:


> Yes same company, Sealfleet.
> Any info on Arctic Seal.
> Other boats in the fleet were, Indian Seal, Baffin Seal, Bering Seal and Ross Seal amongst others.
> 
> Lochluichart


16 year thread necro, but since no one updated the Arctic Seal - she was lost with all hands in the early 80s. I'd spent some time supporting the Arctic Seal in 1979/1980 with navigation and I knew several of the crew who were lost (though I wouldn't remember their names now, 40 years later). I don't recall exactly where, but she was in northern waters.


----------

